# 4.2 Tips on Photosphere ?



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Would anyone like to share anything they have found useful when capturing a photosphere in the new camera? I haven't used it much but it seems the only way to get a perfectly stitched picture is to use a tripod or some sort of base.


----------



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

It seems to only work well if there aren't any objects to close to you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

^ agree. It works best when used for distant shots, like outside.


----------



## kenny bats (Jun 29, 2012)

brkshr said:


> ^ agree. It works best when used for distant shots, like outside.


^ Exactly

I tried the photosphere so many times in my office with no luck. I was sitting in my chair trying to rotate perfectly level and every one would look like crap. I went outside and tried and every one has come out nearly perfect. It seems you need consistent light and can't be in close proximity to anything you're trying to capture.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah as others have mentioned if items are close it causes the angles to change too drastically which confuses the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> Yeah as others have mentioned if items are close it causes the angles to change too drastically which confuses the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yea I have been trying to figure out how to pivot the phone where the angle blends with the one below/above. Maybe just practice is all you need haha.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Get a tripod.


















https://plus.google.com/photos/117284285211384809323/albums/posts/5807822585761396194?utm_source=chrome_ntp_icon&utm_medium=chrome_app&utm_campaign=chrome


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I have issues with the first picture "floating"


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

antintyty said:


> I have issues with the first picture "floating"


I have had that happen to me twice.... weird...


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

which in turns causes this:


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Good thread. I needed this info, as I've been challenged getting good pix with Photo Sphere.

Another tip I've picked up is that the very cool "Tiny Planet" feature only works for many of us when you have taken all required photo panels: around, up and down. If you don't capture them all, the app will FC.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

best tip = wait for source to see if these issues are resolved


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Barf said:


> best tip = wait for source to see if these issues are resolved


Photosphere may not get released to the aosp. Google most likely doesn't one anyone to take it and patent it before they can. *apple *

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Move slowly to the dots, and try to just move the phone, don't move with the phone as it doesn't do as well from what I've experienced.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## jbdavies (Nov 11, 2012)

imnuts said:


> Move slowly to the dots, and try to just move the phone, don't move with the phone as it doesn't do as well from what I've experienced.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2


Exactly. Pivot around the phone, not your feet. If you don't have a tripod, try setting something on the ground (bag, box, dog, cat, baby, etc.) and pivot around that, making sure the phone stays above whatever the object may be. Same principle when taking a panoramic shot.

Here's my best one so far, taken today: https://plus.google....aPdDUme-w&hl=en


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I have issues with the first picture "floating"


I had that problem in the beginning. Try recalibrating the gyroscope/accelerometer by "flying" your phone around in a figure 8 pattern and giving it a good shake.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

WishRyder said:


> I had that problem in the beginning. Try recalibrating the gyroscope/accelerometer by "flying" your phone around in a figure 8 pattern and giving it a good shake.


Does this really help?
Just wondering...


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

billyk said:


> Does this really help?
> Just wondering...


It seemed to help mine, but it might have been a placebo effect. However, I have had compass apps that tell you to do the figure 8 motion as a means to reset the magnetometer/gyroscope, so it's at least based on reality.

Edit: Eh...mine is back to drifting. Shake isn't working. :-\

Snet form my Glaxay Nuexs uisng Taaptlak 2


----------

